# Buckboard Bacon



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

After sweet curing the de-boned butts for 14 days & then soaking them in fresh water for 24 hrs. (changing the water twice), I was ready to prep them for the smoker. This entailed tying them up, rolling them in cracked black pepper & then putting them uncovered in the refrigerator to dry/stabilize for 24 hrs.

On Friday, I smoked them over straight apple wood coals at 225 degrees. It took about 4.5 hrs to hit an internal temp of 155 degrees so I had plenty of time to enjoy numerous margaritas...










Yesterday I got them sliced up & vacuum packed (a total of 19.75 lbs). We should be good for another 3 months.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Let me know when the nearest house or land too you is for sale!!!!!!!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not seeing the pics.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

No pics.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I see them... Are you at least seeing a small box??? If so, right click on them w/your mouse & select 'View Image' (they are linked to another site) & you should be able to see them then.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't see them on my phone or iPad....


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> I see them... Are you at least seeing a small box??? If so, right click on them w/your mouse & select 'View Image' (they are linked to another site) & you should be able to see them then.


Not working this way either.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

No pics on Android tablet.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

OK, lets try it this way...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's better! Looks wonderful!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks. 

I don't know what happen, I've dragged pictures over before & never had a problem...


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

That's some good looking stuff, Ranch, and one that I've been wanting to try. Maybe sometime this year.


----------



## Bigin129 (Nov 29, 2014)

w_r_ranch said:


> After sweet curing the de-boned butts for 14 days & then soaking them in fresh water for 24 hrs. (changing the water twice), I was ready to prep them for the smoker. This entailed tying them up, rolling them in cracked black pepper & then putting them uncovered in the refrigerator to dry/stabilize for 24 hrs.
> 
> On Friday, I smoked them over straight apple wood coals at 225 degrees. It took about 4.5 hrs to hit an internal temp of 155 degrees so I had plenty of time to enjoy numerous margaritas...
> 
> ...


was the sweet curing for 14 days in the refrigerator?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok. I need to ask for the whole recipe, sweet cure process and all. That looks awesome.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Bigin129 said:


> was the sweet curing for 14 days in the refrigerator?


Yes.



RB II said:


> Ok. I need to ask for the whole recipe, sweet cure process and all. That looks awesome.


Make sure you put the meat in either 2 gallon ziplock bags or a non-reactive pot (Stainless Steel)...

For every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/2 cup Kosher salt 
1 cup granulated sugar 
1 cup brown sugar 
1 tablespoon #1 pink salt cure

Stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, ensuring that the meat is covered. You can also inject it on thick cuts if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in on,

Weight down with a partially filled 1 gal. ziploc bag(s) of water to keep meat immersed in the cure .

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulders/Boston butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (briskets).

You can add any other flavorings if you like, this is just the basic curing brine. I also have one for killer Corn Beef/Pastrami.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

ive made buck board bacon many times it is my favorite. yours looks great


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks absolutely delicious, going to give canadian bacon a try as pork loins are on a
Sale this week. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Canadian bacon is easy too & very tasty!!! I recommend injecting the brine cure on these to shorten your time when you do them...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That's awesome. I'm going to have to give that a try. Especially the Canadian Bacon. We eat a lot of that.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Dick Hanks made Canadian bacon a while back that sure looked primo.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

peckerwood said:


> Dick Hanks made Canadian bacon a while back that sure looked primo.


 Thank you! Ranch's Buckboard and Canadian Bacons look excellent as well. Those pictures reminded me that I need to be thawing out another package.

Once you get the process down, the finished product is WAY better than any you can buy at the grocery store.

Way ta go Ranch!


----------



## Bigin129 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Makin bacon*

I made some buckboard bacon and it was great.
Y'all should try it.

Bigin


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*beautiful*


----------

